# 2014 Nautic Star 2110 Sport



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2014 Nautic Star 2110 Sport being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke (362 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Diamond single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS5 GPS/FF, Motor Guide X5 105lb thrust 36v trolling motor w/batteries & 3bank battery charger w/110v plug, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Yamaha analog gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell, bimini top, lean post, center console w/integrated livewell, (1) rod locker box, (2) bow insulated boxes, removable pedestal fishing chair, anchor locker, 3blade stainless steel prop and navigation lights.

Simple, easy set up with a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke ready to hit the water today!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $28,995.00. Call Greg (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

